# do you get a reward grassing up dole dossers?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Im all up for people having financial help off the tax payer if needed what i am against is people abusing it and then rubbing the noses of workers in it. I know of a bone idle pair that live off their kids and drink it away in their nive paid for house. I am sick of hearing em brag and expect more off the dole as if they are owed something.

I was told that you get some money off the govenment if u grass em up. Is this true?

I know theres loads of workers out there and people who want to work and cant find jobs and all i see is they get sh1t on by the government why scum like this brag they can stay at home and never pay for a thing. Its dam wrong.

So being as im a nasty basta*d how do i wipe the smile of his face and rub his nose in it?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

no you dont get rewarded :lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I wish. If that were the case I'd be doing it full-time.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> no you dont get rewarded :lol:


Bollox. right ill just do it for self satisfaction then and put a huge fuvkin smile on my face.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> I wish. If that were the case I'd be doing it full-time.


And me haha. I would retire by the end of the year.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

the reward is self satisfaction lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Bollox. right ill just do it for self satisfaction then and put a huge fuvkin smile on my face.


Are they actually committing benefit fraud? If they are then you can report it here

https://www.gov.uk/report-benefit-fraud


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

what are you going to grass them up for, and who to ? I know it seems to be irritating you but people are allowed to claim benefits in this country you know, and i'm pretty sure the government will know about it. if they are working and claiming benefits or on disability when not disabled then that's a different matter, otherwise theres not a lot you can grass them up for


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure how it works or if you can "grass" people up, but if you can I would just for the satisfaction.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

No one likes a GRASS!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure why you care so much, wether they do it or not aint going to have any effect on you. I personally wouldn't keep company with people that grassed on people for something which had no impact on them, hate people like that.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

haza1234 said:


> No one likes a GRASS!


snitches get stitches


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just poo on their doorstep


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> what are you going to grass them up for, and who to ? I know it seems to be irritating you but people are allowed to claim benefits in this country you know, and i'm pretty sure the government will know about it. if they are working and claiming benefits or on disability when not disabled then that's a different matter, otherwise theres not a lot you can grass them up for


Like i said mate i knows theres thousands out there who NEED help but its time we got rid of the wasters. They had another kid and one on the way cuz as they put it "the dole HAVE to move us into a bigger home and pay us more" well heres news for em ATLEAST TRY TO GET A JOB.

Dont they kick you off if you not trying to look for a job? They gave my mrs sh1t once when she used to b on job seekers for missing one appointment. Where as the alchy meth head waste of oxygens in this world have nothing bad sed about em.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've only ever been on the dole once when I left school at 16. If I was to see someone scamming the system I wouldn't give two f*cks! Not my business don't care! Sounds like you have to much time on your hands or got bullied at school


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Like i said mate i knows theres thousands out there who NEED help but its time we got rid of the wasters. They had another kid and one on the way cuz as they put it "the dole HAVE to move us into a bigger home and pay us more" well heres news for em ATLEAST TRY TO GET A JOB.
> 
> Dont they kick you off if you not trying to look for a job? They gave my mrs sh1t once when she used to b on job seekers for missing one appointment. Where as the alchy meth head waste of oxygens in this world have nothing bad sed about em.


Sounds to me like you've got a bit of a personal vendetta against people on benefits. It's the way the country is mate and no matter how much you rant about it, it won't changes a thing. Live and let live I say


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Like i said mate i knows theres thousands out there who NEED help but its time we got rid of the wasters. They had another kid and one on the way cuz as they put it "the dole HAVE to move us into a bigger home and pay us more" well heres news for em ATLEAST TRY TO GET A JOB.
> 
> Dont they kick you off if you not trying to look for a job? They gave my mrs sh1t once when she used to b on job seekers for missing one appointment. Where as the alchy meth head waste of oxygens in this world have nothing bad sed about em.


People are employed by the government to investigate stuff like this. Leave it to them..


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Im all up for people having financial help off the tax payer if needed what i am against is people abusing it and then rubbing the noses of workers in it. I know of a bone idle pair that live off their kids and drink it away in their nive paid for house. I am sick of hearing em brag and expect more off the dole as if they are owed something.
> 
> I was told that you get some money off the govenment if u grass em up. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't grass them up - for their kids sake.

Get their money stopped and it will be the kids who will suffer the most


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Surely you should consider bettering yourself if you want what they have, grassing wont get you anything.

Yes they're dole dossers but in all honesty you're a prize c*nt... Hate people like you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Im sorry but nothing lower than a grass, even if they are scum bags and deserve it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

if i could live comfortably on benefits and had something to keep me occupied all day everyday i'd be doing it too, no point blaming the people taking advantage of the system, blame should be laid upon the people that devised said system


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Surely you should consider bettering yourself if you want what they have, grassing wont get you anything.
> 
> Yes they're dole dossers but in all honesty you're a prize c*nt... Hate people like you!


Couldn't have put it any better! The blokes a grass never associate with a grass!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I think they should raise personal allowance to 10k, and have 20% as the top rate of tax for high earners. I think there should be a tier system, up to 100k you pay 5% tax, between 100k - 500k you pay 10%, over 500k you pay 20%. Think its a lot fairer on people in this country. The way it is now just encourages fraud


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I aint no grass thats why i aint been yet. Just angry and blowing off steam. I cant stand him and his mrs cuz of their attitude but its the kids that will suffer in the end.

The kids gotta start play group soon and thats being paid for by the tax payer but i got to thinking that if my tax money can pay for the kids to have a few hours aday away from those nobs then thats tax money well spent.

Sorry if i have caused anyone offence i probably wrote my opening post abit blindly so no offence was ment to people. I know therea prob people on here who have lost their jobs or are young and cant find a job and thats not who i am avin a dig at. Benifit scroungers and cheats annoy me tho.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> Surely you should consider bettering yourself if you want what they have, grassing wont get you anything.
> 
> Yes they're dole dossers but in all honesty you're a prize c*nt... Hate people like you!


Yes you are right mate. I shouldnt let it wind me up but the things they say and attitude they have just annoys me to the point where i wana see em homeless and suffering. Soon as they left school she popped out the 1st baby and admited it was cuz she cba to work. Surley you dont think that attitude is right or should be allowed to happen?

Sorry if i caused you offence with my post mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> if i could live comfortably on benefits and had something to keep me occupied all day everyday i'd be doing it too, no point blaming the people taking advantage of the system, blame should be laid upon the people that devised said system


I am more annoyed at the system than the people abusing it but we live in to much of a soft world now for whatever govenment in power to stamp out the abusers.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, it annoys the fvck out of me too but there's nothing that can be done about it.

One of my mates mums years ago lived off some kind of disability benefit but had horses which she spent all day looking after and riding, that used to annoy the sh1t out of me, there was nothing wrong with her and she could easily have got a job but abused the system.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> Sounds to me like you've got a bit of a personal vendetta against people on benefits. It's the way the country is mate and no matter how much you rant about it, it won't changes a thing. Live and let live I say


Not people on benifits mate just the cheats and abusers and the weak govenment that allows it to happen.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Like i said mate i knows theres thousands out there who NEED help but its time we got rid of the wasters. They had another kid and one on the way cuz as they put it "the dole HAVE to move us into a bigger home and pay us more" well heres news for em ATLEAST TRY TO GET A JOB.
> 
> Dont they kick you off if you not trying to look for a job? They gave my mrs sh1t once when she used to b on job seekers for missing one appointment. Where as the alchy meth head waste of oxygens in this world have nothing bad sed about em.


Whats your problem mate? Its not like you were guna move into that bigger house

They're playin the system and winnin while cnuts like you and me work our ass off and pay into the system for little or no return

Let them do what they're doin if they get caught, they get caught. If they dont then good on em I hope they live a happy life with their kids


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Yep, it annoys the fvck out of me too but there's nothing that can be done about it.
> 
> One of my mates mums years ago lived off some kind of disability benefit but had horses which she spent all day looking after and riding, that used to annoy the sh1t out of me, there was nothing wrong with her and she could easily have got a job but abused the system.


I know of someone like that. Got horses etc yet is "disabled". She is in a wheelchair apparently, cant move or anything yet she dont need it when i have seen her walking around town.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Breda said:


> Whats your problem mate? Its not like you were guna move into that bigger house
> 
> They're playin the system and winnin while cnuts like you and me work our ass off and pay into the system for little or no return
> 
> Let them do what they're doin if they get caught, they get caught. If they dont then good on em I hope they live a happy life with their kids


Dont it wind you up tho that you have to earn and work for all the things you have why those can have better for nothing?

Im proud i work and earn wat i have but i havnt got a house with bills paid for etc. I think its the using kids as a pay day is whats got to me mate. Clearly they couldnt of wanted the kids then.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> Not sure how it works or if you can "grass" people up, but if you can I would just for the satisfaction.


You can grass people up coz when i was claiming some daft [email protected] told the dole i was working when actually i was helping my teenage son with his paper round and they even come round my house to interview me. So if you are going to grass someone up make sure you get your facts right.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

If we all scrounged off the tax payers, there wouldn't be an NHS, there wouldn't be a Police service, there wouldn't be benefits in the first place. So yes, he's fully entitled to his opinion, why are people getting on him for it? It ****es off a great majority of people that work, why the **** should he apologise for his opinion? Full-time workers in this country are branded morons and ****s for working when they could just scrounge off the government. That is so backwards it's unreal.

What happened to bettering yourself professionally? What happened to working hard, making a stamp on the world somehow, creating your own business, building a sense of self worth? Very ****ing sad to see these comments.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

stitches for snitches


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Im all up for people having financial help off the tax payer if needed what i am against is people abusing it and then rubbing the noses of workers in it. I know of a bone idle pair that live off their kids and drink it away in their nive paid for house. I am sick of hearing em brag and expect more off the dole as if they are owed something.
> 
> I was told that you get some money off the govenment if u grass em up. Is this true?
> 
> ...


We all get rewarded if you stop their benefits


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Dont it wind you up tho that you have to earn and work for all the things you have why those can have better for nothing?
> 
> Im proud i work and earn wat i have but i havnt got a house with bills paid for etc. I think its the using kids as a pay day is whats got to me mate. Clearly they couldnt of wanted the kids then.


Not in the slightest. Taxes get wasted on all sorts or sh!t and if its not in my bank account I cant spend it so give no fuks mate.

I dont begrudge anyone anything, material possessions are just that... some have more while others have less. As long as its not stolen from me or my fam I dont care how they get them

I dont think anyone has kids for money mate but even if they do who's fault is that? There's obviously an incentive for it so really and truly who are the mugs here us or them?


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wouldn't be grassing them up mate as a grass is the lowest form of life . Just give them a piece of your mind and let them know that if it wasn't for us workers then they wouldn't have a house to live in or benefit to claim as it's taken out of our taxes but always remember if you ever get made redundant or find yourself out of work then you just might need the benefit system even if it's only for a month .

On the other hand go and knock the benefit scrounging parasites right out . Ha


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> If we all scrounged off the tax payers, there wouldn't be an NHS, there wouldn't be a Police service, there wouldn't be benefits in the first place. So yes, he's fully entitled to his opinion, why are people getting on him for it? It ****es off a great majority of people that work, why the **** should he apologise for his opinion? Full-time workers in this country are branded morons and ****s for working when they could just scrounge off the government. That is so backwards it's unreal.
> 
> What happened to bettering yourself professionally? What happened to working hard, making a stamp on the world somehow, creating your own business, building a sense of self worth? Very ****ing sad to see these comments.


Im not appologising for my opinion mate i was doing it for those may of thought i was having a dig at people in benifits when i was having ago at the dossers. In my book theres a difference .

If people dont like my opinions then they can turn a blind eye to it or have ago back with their opinions. If they call me names and swear at me i wont let it bother me mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jonezy76 said:


> I wouldn't be grassing them up mate as a grass is the lowest form of life . Just give them a piece of your mind and let them know that if it wasn't for us workers then they wouldn't have a house to live in or benefit to claim as it's taken out of our taxes but always remember if you ever get made redundant or find yourself out of work then you just might need the benefit system even if it's only for a month .
> 
> On the other hand go and knock the benefit scrounging parasites right out . Ha


None of what i was saying was aimed at those who NEED it mate thats what i was trying to stress. Just those who havnt paid a penny in tax then expecting handouts like its their right to.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Breda said:


> Not in the slightest. Taxes get wasted on all sorts or sh!t and if its not in my bank account I cant spend it so give no fuks mate.
> 
> I dont begrudge anyone anything, material possessions are just that... some have more while others have less. As long as its not stolen from me or my fam I dont care how they get them
> 
> I dont think anyone has kids for money mate but even if they do who's fault is that? There's obviously an incentive for it so really and truly who are the mugs here us or them?


Not a bad way to think. I guess i should take a leaf out your book mate. Maybe your right and i should look at more of what i have and want and my family rather than gettin worked up by others. Good advice mate.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm seeing plenty of "snitches get stitches" on this thread, don't you people know this is inflammatory???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe they think it's not worth working as the system pays more.

Housing 500-700 a month roughly

Childcare 600-800 per child a month roughly (before school age)

That's around 1500 a month needed just for a roof and Childcare, think of what else they have to pay, maybe they weren't given the upbringing or have the intelligence to earn that kind of dosh? Messed up system IMO. Don't think u should try and make them homeless. Selfish.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I aint no grass thats why i aint been yet. Just angry and blowing off steam. I cant stand him and his mrs cuz of their attitude but its the kids that will suffer in the end.
> 
> The kids gotta start play group soon and thats being paid for by the tax payer but i got to thinking that if my tax money can pay for the kids to have a few hours aday away from those nobs then thats tax money well spent.
> 
> Sorry if i have caused anyone offence i probably wrote my opening post abit blindly so no offence was ment to people. I know therea prob people on here who have lost their jobs or are young and cant find a job and thats not who i am avin a dig at. Benifit scroungers and cheats annoy me tho.


You won't get a cash reward for reporting someone. There is a whistleblowers hotline but what exactly are you going to report them for? The things they investigate are : a person claiming benefits for a single person but they have a partner living with them, ie a single parent claiming income support lone parent but they have a partner. Someone who is claiming a sickness benefit but then they work OR do activities that void their sickness or disability. Someone who is claiming job seekers allowance but they work.

These people are either claiming job seekers allowance the family element or ESA a sickness benefit, again they claim the family element. All the other money would come from housing and council tax benefit, child benefit for each child and from hmrc they would claim child tax credit for each child.

Just ignore them in the next couple of months when universal credit kicks in it will be the only benefit available. For years they have been pulling in everyone that has been on incapacity benefit to attend work capability assessments to make sure they are supposed to be on a sickness benefit and that there would be absolutely no job in the world they could do.

There are disability employment advisors and access to work schemes which provide support workers to help people with disabilities to find employment.

You actually see the people with disabilities or illness trying the hardest to find a job.

The government an the powers that be are aware of the social fund abuse and is trying hard to do something about it believe it or not. People on long term unemployment benefit are soon going to have to work for their money or attend the job centre EVERYDAY in order to keep their benefit.

You miss one signing day and that's is, straight away your benefit is stopped.

Income support for lone parents, you used to be able to claim it until your child reached 16!! Now it's when your child reaches 5, might even be 4 now. By that age your child should be in school and you're able to do at least a couple of hours work whilst your kid is in school.

With regards to these people I don't see why their kids have to attend a playgroup funded by the government as they are not working. They pay for some of your child care costs (if you qualify) for you to work not just for fun.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Not a bad way to think. I guess i should take a leaf out your book mate. Maybe your right and i should look at more of what i have and want and my family rather than gettin worked up by others. Good advice mate.


There's not many leaves out of my book worth takin tbf but theres no point in gettin worked up and vex over what other people have


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Dont it wind you up tho that you have to earn and work for all the things you have why those can have better for nothing?
> 
> Im proud i work and earn wat i have but i havnt got a house with bills paid for etc. I think its the using kids as a pay day is whats got to me mate. Clearly they couldnt of wanted the kids then.


It sure does wind me the fck up yes agreed, but i wouldnt waste my time grassing them up mate. Its not going to result in you paying less tax at the end of every month.

Even if everyone grassed them all up. As soon as one culture of scum are rid of, another form of scum just replaces them.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

andysutils said:


> It sure does wind me the fck up yes agreed, but i wouldnt waste my time grassing them up mate. Its not going to result in you paying less tax at the end of every month.
> 
> Even if everyone grassed them all up. As soon as one culture of scum are rid of, another form of scum just replaces them.


Yes. If people had their benefits stopped crime rates would go through the roof, more muggings more burglaries. The genuine people claiming unemployment benefits would continue trying to get jobs. But the work shy and the abusers who don't want to work would go out and get their money through ill gotten gains.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tamara said:


> Yes. If people had their benefits stopped crime rates would go through the roof, more muggings more burglaries. The genuine people claiming unemployment benefits would continue trying to get jobs. But the work shy and the abusers who don't want to work would go out and get their money through ill gotten gains.


This is what ive always said about crime going through the roof if there benefits are stopped because that would actually happen.

Taking money off people who have nothing to lose to begin with isnt going to do anyone any favors.

Strange really, you could see it as a way your paying some kind of protection money to make the streets safer. Besides like i said before, its never going to make anyones hard working pockets any better off. The government will just find another excuse to screw the hard working taxpayer over.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

If they are spending the tax payers money on booze, and most of the price of booze is tax, then the tax man is getting most of it back and still pumping money into the economy.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

nickdutch said:


> If they are spending the tax payers money on booze, and most of the price of booze is tax, then the tax man is getting most of it back and still pumping money into the economy.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2454307/Mother-11-Heather-Frost-defends-60K-benefits.html

If they are anything like this woman they will just buy their alcohol from shoplifters lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Even if they are committing fraud thats got nothing to do with you...next time your doing something that might not be totally on the right side of the law,would you like it if someone just grassed you up for no apparant reason? thats called being a grass and where i come from its as bad as being a nonce.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> Even if they are committing fraud thats got nothing to do with you...next time your doing something that might not be totally on the right side of the law,would you like it if someone just grassed you up for no apparant reason? thats called being a grass and where i come from its as bad as being a nonce.


exactly, nothing worse here than a grass, one of the reasons i cant even take my fkcin bow out into a quiet secluded spot just to shoot some targets( none living ones) incase some little fkcin do gooding pr1ck is around.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

You sound like a right Cnut op glad u live no where near me


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> You sound like a right Cnut op glad u live no where near me


x2


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Like i said mate i knows theres thousands out there who NEED help but its time we got rid of the wasters. They had another kid and one on the way cuz as they put it "the dole HAVE to move us into a bigger home and pay us more" well heres news for em ATLEAST TRY TO GET A JOB.
> 
> Dont they kick you off if you not trying to look for a job? They gave my mrs sh1t once when she used to b on job seekers for missing one appointment. Where as the alchy meth head waste of oxygens in this world have nothing bad sed about em.


leave them be...governments fault they let people get by like this, if you want to 'fcuk the system', blow up Parliament, or even run at next election, otherwise don't be a [email protected]


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you're content to milk the system, then fair fvcks, you do what you need to look after yourself and your family. What the benefit system costs us is far less than the devaluation of our PPP, coupled with inflation and interests on debt, we're fvcked anyway..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> and where do you come from???? cell block H!
> 
> How the feck is grassing considered as bad as being a nonce!!!
> 
> what your saying is your ok with benefit fraud


Hardly a massive crime tho is it

What are you doin to combat benefit fraud out of interest?


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

People can scam/play the benefit system until the day I die for me.

The Government have been scamming and ripping us Joe public off since their advent.

Re' grassing and tale telling - just give it up.

I'm with the majority in that 'nobody likes a grass'.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MiXiN said:


> People can scam/play the benefit system until the day I die for me.
> 
> The Government have been scamming and ripping us Joe public off since their advent.
> 
> ...


Disagree. We live in a decent society over all and i think thats due to the tax system. I contribute and also i dont vote (therefore i dont complain about how its spent).

Saying that, ive only ever had good experiences with nhs, police etc.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Im all up for people having financial help off the tax payer if needed what i am against is people abusing it and then rubbing the noses of workers in it. I know of a bone idle pair that live off their kids and drink it away in their nive paid for house. I am sick of hearing em brag and expect more off the dole as if they are
> 
> owed something.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. You are a nasty basta*d. Sounds like you know very little about the world we live in.

Would you trade places with said family? ? Would you ****!!!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> snitches get stitches


You can go ass to grass though right?...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

If more was done to stop tax avoidance in this country that would raise more money than the welfare system. I'm not talking about Dai the milk that does an 'obble for a few quid I'm talking about the huge corporate companies


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Find him a job at the place you work....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> hardly a massive crime!!!! it costs the country 100's of millions each year that could be used elsewhere,NHS etc.Not for f u c ktard spongers to spend on booze,drugs and xbox games.
> 
> As for combatting it, i run 2 companies and i dont know anybody out of work so until i saw this thread it hadnt even crossed my mind.just thought it was funny how Hawkus can say where he comes from a grass is as bad as a nonce.


When I say massive crime I'm not talkin about finances

Well done on runnin your two companies but how does that combat benefit fraud.

Do you advertise vacancies at the job centre?

Do you have positions suitable for single mothers to multiple children?

Do you make it worthwhile for people to drop their benefits and go do a honest days work cos most jobs dont so people stay on benefits because they're better off


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> hardly a massive crime!!!! it costs the country 100's of millions each year that could be used elsewhere,NHS etc.Not for f u c ktard spongers to spend on booze,drugs and xbox games.
> 
> As for combatting it, i run 2 companies and i dont know anybody out of work so until i saw this thread it hadnt even crossed my mind.just thought it was funny how Hawkus can say where he comes from a grass is as bad as a nonce.


lol - thought the same, that comment was ridiculous. I'm sure the OP would love to visit wherever Hawkus comes from, it sounds lovely and full of people with great judgement.

Who shall we stone to death first, the nonce or the person that reported someone for illegally claiming benefits? Tough one that.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> lol - thought the same, that comment was ridiculous. I'm sure the OP would love to visit wherever Hawkus comes from, it sounds lovely and full of people with great judgement.
> 
> Who shall we stone to death first, the nonce or the person that reported someone for illegally claiming benefits? Tough one that.


I made the comment about it not bein a massive crime and stand by it


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Im all up for people having financial help off the tax payer if needed what i am against is people abusing it and then rubbing the noses of workers in it. I know of a bone idle pair that live off their kids and drink it away in their nive paid for house. I am sick of hearing em brag and expect more off the dole as if they are owed something.
> 
> I was told that you get some money off the govenment if u grass em up. Is this true?
> 
> ...


You sound like a right nosey waster wanting to grass people up instead of getting on with your own life,,,,,mate get a life and wise up

Your a right jealous ****


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> hardly a massive crime!!!! it costs the country 100's of millions each year that could be used elsewhere,NHS etc.Not for f u c ktard spongers to spend on booze,drugs and xbox games.
> 
> As for combatting it, i run 2 companies and i dont know anybody out of work so until i saw this thread it hadnt even crossed my mind.just thought it was funny how Hawkus can say where he comes from a grass is as bad as a nonce.


But be real all those millions could easily come from the well lined pockets of the greedy and rich power mad fcukers that are slowly ruining this country anyway. It just suits them to have the finger pointed away from them and the poor who in reality do what they need to to exist. The whole systems fcuked always has been the poor just make a easy scapegoat


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> I made the comment about it not bein a massive crime and stand by it


huh? I agree the benefit thing isn't a massive crime in my eyes either, but someone grassing someone up for doing it being compared to a nonce is quite funny.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> huh? I agree the benefit thing isn't a massive crime in my eyes either, but someone grassing someone up for doing it being compared to a nonce is quite funny.


Crossed wires then mate I thought you were talkin about me when yku said you thought that comment was ridiculous


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> Breda your completely missing the whole point of this thread if your saying your not talking about finances.
> 
> And yes i advertise job vacancies,recently filled 3 new jobs that came up.And i pay way more than minimum wage.
> 
> ...


I'm not missin the point mate... I dont see the fraudulent government we have missin out on a few million quid as a massive crime.

A massive crime to me would be someone runnin into a school and killin a bunch of kids... just my interpretation

The thread is also about scroungers mate and single mothers have long been seen as scroungers because they have more kids so they can get more money, but I see your point I cant see them driving a 7.5 tonne truck

Not that they arent capable because we all know they are but the hours wouldn't be suitable


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> and where do you come from???? cell block H!
> 
> How the feck is grassing considered as bad as being a nonce!!!
> 
> what your saying is your ok with benefit fraud


No mate a place called walker in newcastle,its not the nicest of places no...but theres certain things that you just dont do and grassing people up is one of them...i known grass round here will get just as much sh1t as a known nonce....im not saying benefit fraud is ok no but neither is selling heroin and i know wheres the plenty of heroin dealers live...im i gonna start telling fibs about them? no,cos it doesnt involve me.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I find the name calling rather amusing but peoples opinions vary. I just gave mine and apologised if i let my mood write it instead of my brain.

For those who make good valid points all taken on board. After wrighting this my veiw has changed abit. I AM NOT A GRASS.

I think ill open a bookies and offlicence in the same building and make the money back lol.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> No mate a place called walker in newcastle,its not the nicest of places no...


Jesus, hes not kidding either.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its wonderful how some sad folk want to grass up people who aren't rich and struggle tho the fat cat government get away with all the sad antics they do

Lots of these business men are constantly cutting corners to make more cash but that seems fine to.

I would never grass up anyone as the whole of Britain are looking at ways to get rich quick and to me im more worried about whats in my four walls rather than what joe blogs is doing up the street from me.

If it was drug dealing and effecting and ruining other families then yeah but just remember how much fraud is going on from the suit and tie and breafcase crowd and in big amounts to


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a couple in there 20s with 2 kids live up the stairs from me a few years back,in the 10 years i lived there they never worked,he claimer the dole from his sisters house and she claimed from hers,he also sold a bit off hash,they used to party most nights drink most nights take drugs,now they are having a 3rd kid,all on the tax payer,yes it annoys the sh1t out of me paying all that tax for these scrounging bast4rds.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

maverick1888 said:


> I had a couple in there 20s with 2 kids live up the stairs from me a few years back,in the 10 years i lived there they never worked,he claimer the dole from his sisters house and she claimed from hers,he also sold a bit off hash,they used to party most nights drink most nights take drugs,now they are having a 3rd kid,all on the tax payer,yes it annoys the sh1t out of me paying all that tax for these scrounging bast4rds.


grass em up


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

im abit confused with this post, how the **** can you grass someone up to DWP for drinking all day, how is this benefit fraud exactly?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

this



Paz1982 said:


> what are you going to grass them up for, and who to ? I know it seems to be irritating you but people are allowed to claim benefits in this country you know, and i'm pretty sure the government will know about it. if they are working and claiming benefits or on disability when not disabled then that's a different matter, otherwise theres not a lot you can grass them up for


and this



kingdale said:


> Not sure why you care so much, wether they do it or not aint going to have any effect on you. I personally wouldn't keep company with people that grassed on people for something which had no impact on them, hate people like that.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I hate scum that claim for kids that dont live with them and get tax credits because they've got a cash business and declare the minimum.

These are the types of people that run their cars on red diesel and hence are causing the honest tax payer loads.

These people are social cancer.

Scum.

What goes around comes around.

https://www.gov.uk/report-benefit-fraud

https://www.gov.uk/report-red-diesel-used-on-public-roads


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

alan1971 said:


> im abit confused with this post, how the **** can you grass someone up to DWP for drinking all day, how is this benefit fraud exactly?


Never said they was frauding i just said there bone idle abd their attitude stinks. Tbh after putting this post i think i have alot more important things to be thinking about.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

cas said:


> Find him a job at the place you work....


Im self employed mate. I have offered to give him work and his reply was "why would i get out of bed to help you for hours when i can get paid to stay at home" the look on his face sealed it was like he felt sorry for me for working. Also i dobt want to get myself in trouble if i let him work with me and the dole find out.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

You get a reward for grassing to HMRC.................


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

clamping down on tax fraud would raise much more cash for the government than clamping down on benefit fraud, if vodaphone, google and amazon paid their taxes it would go a long way to funding the feking benefit system, but as always they will pick on the easier target and get the daily fail to run a few headlines about "scroungers".


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Grasses get slashes,snitches get stitches!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Grass all of them up, each and every one of them, lazy buggers. However if they are genuine, leave them be as it'll cause them so much hastle.

I must have come across 100+ people who are just bloody lazy, but gov policies allow them to do this. There are some who claim money who aren't entitled to it (eg, Child tax credits when their kids were taken into care) And had about £8k over 2 years, they got reported and went to court over benefit fraud. Which is deserved, but most of the time its the benefits system being crap and people making full use of it, not fraud


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Paisleylad said:


> Grasses get slashes,snitches get stitches!


rhyme is a crime


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

tioc said:


> clamping down on tax fraud would raise much more cash for the government than clamping down on benefit fraud, if vodaphone, google and amazon paid their taxes it would go a long way to funding the feking benefit system, but as always they will pick on the easier target and get the daily fail to run a few headlines about "scroungers".


The difference however, is that people claiming benefits and also working for cash in hand or involved in other benefit deception is illegal. What Amazon, etc are doing isn't currently illegal.

Don't get me wrong, I believe if you make money in the UK, you should pay tax in the UK but blame the current laws not the companies.

How many of us would pay less tax than we do currently if we were given the chance?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

My hometown is like 50% benefit cheats, I hate the scummy b4stards

They all rock up on a Thursday night with there child maintenance round me old mates house for a bag of mcat, rutting cvnts

I wouldn't grass on them to the DWP though, not because of any reason other than I'm lazy lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> Surely you should consider bettering yourself if you want what they have, grassing wont get you anything.
> 
> Yes they're dole dossers but in all honesty you're a prize c*nt... Hate people like you!


Haha I love ppl who speak their minds :thumb:


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Shadow said:


> The difference however, is that people claiming benefits and also working for cash in hand or involved in other benefit deception is illegal. What Amazon, etc are doing isn't currently illegal.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I believe if you make money in the UK, you should pay tax in the UK but blame the current laws not the companies.
> 
> How many of us would pay less tax than we do currently if we were given the chance?


I agree with you, my point is that the government is going for the easy targets, rather than change the tax laws and make sure multi national companies pay their fare share of taxation. People cheating on benefits should be caught and made to work till the money they have defrauded is paid back, my point is it would be better for all of us if the time and effort was put into tackling big business tax dodging.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> no you dont get rewarded :lol:


Actually you do....but in heaven my son.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> Breda your completely missing the whole point of this thread if your saying your not talking about finances.
> 
> And yes i advertise job vacancies,recently filled 3 new jobs that came up.And i pay way more than minimum wage.
> 
> ...


Are u suggesting a single mum couldn't do that job with a ' lmao' at the end of statement??? I only ask because I have a friend who's a single mum and works for Parker steel, huge great lorry and she humps steel on and off the lorry all day long, she's 5'2 weighs about 8stone..she would **** on that heavy boxes and furniture job!! Lmao


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can i just ask. Is it the grassing up part that got the nasty replies lol?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Can i just ask. Is it the grassing up part that got the nasty replies lol?


dont know mate


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

If it leads of a conviction you get £500


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> good for her.i employed a woman once 2 years ago.her first day she did 16 hours.she was down to work everyday that week.she didnt turn up for work the next day.she wouldnt answer her phone either.lame ass.she answered her phone 2 days later and said she couldnt cope with long days like that.she didnt apologise for not letting me know she wasnt gonna turn up.
> 
> would i interview a woman for the job again? sure i will. does she stand a chance in hell of getting the job? not in a million years.


Why waste your and "her" time then with the interview then mate-i think an employer should be allowed if its his own business to choose who he or she thinks is best suited to the job AND will fit in with the complete workplace environment-maybe it does push selectiveness but if it means your business continues to thrive and its a happy place i dont see the issue.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

This forum is funny, it seems what ever the first 5 people opinions will be repeated over and over. I've seen threads like this go the total opposite way depending on the first page.

Packed mentality as usual with the whole grasses get slashes nonscience and it goes un noticed by mods but when another thread goes the same way infractions or wanrings seem to be the rage.

For the OP I agree with you but if all them dole scrounges got a job tomorrow you and I would pay the same tax's as the day before. Best way to deal with it is enjoy your life and make more money to better yourself and your family.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Rewards? most of the time they do not even follow up on the tip offs.

I know a few people on the dole and some of them that should have no right to it in the first place. I tend to grass the people in that become a nuisance to me. My old neighbour for 30 odd years without a job, claims incapacity benefit for for some condition he seems to have in his head, but gets drunk every night, loud music and parties every other night. Usually around summer time his house becomes a drug den. Gets cash in hand as a bricklayer when he is required.

If that makes me a grass, so be it. It annoys me when people bugger the system whilst there are people paralyzed from the neck down and get their benefits stopped because some politician thinks they are still able to do some work. I know the jobmarket hasnt been an easy thing for some people and there are plenty of genuine cases out there.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> good for her.i employed a woman once 2 years ago.her first day she did 16 hours.she was down to work everyday that week.she didnt turn up for work the next day.she wouldnt answer her phone either.lame ass.she answered her phone 2 days later and said she couldnt cope with long days like that.she didnt apologise for not letting me know she wasnt gonna turn up.
> 
> would i interview a woman for the job again? sure i will. does she stand a chance in hell of getting the job? not in a million years.


Yes but u are making it a sex issue

I know grown ass men who couldn't/ wouldn't do a 16hr day just because they lazy...I'm sure u do too.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> good for her.i employed a woman once 2 years ago.her first day she did 16 hours.she was down to work everyday that week.she didnt turn up for work the next day.she wouldnt answer her phone either.lame ass.she answered her phone 2 days later and said she couldnt cope with long days like that.she didnt apologise for not letting me know she wasnt gonna turn up.
> 
> would i interview a woman for the job again? sure i will. does she stand a chance in hell of getting the job? not in a million years.


the first day she did 16 hours? No wonder she didn't come back


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Xbigdave79 said:


> the first day she did 16 hours? No wonder she didn't come back


isn't that normal for new starters? make them do a 16 hour day?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> good for her.i employed a woman once 2 years ago.her first day she did 16 hours.she was down to work everyday that week.she didnt turn up for work the next day.she wouldnt answer her phone either.lame ass.she answered her phone 2 days later and said she couldnt cope with long days like that.she didnt apologise for not letting me know she wasnt gonna turn up.
> 
> would i interview a woman for the job again? sure i will. does she stand a chance in hell of getting the job? not in a million years.


I ain't a single mum but if I was doing a 16 hour day and down to work everyday I wouldn't come back either, would have ****ed off before the end of the shift though


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

kingdale said:


> I ain't a single mum but if I was doing a 16 hour day and down to work everyday I wouldn't come back either, would have ****ed off before the end of the shift though


Chances are for minimum wage


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> isn't that normal for new starters? make them do a 16 hour day?


If you are working in a Chinese sweatshop probely,I thought it was illigal to work over 12 hours in Europe

Driving for 16 hours as well not exactly safe


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Xbigdave79 said:


> If you are working in a Chinese sweatshop probely,I thought it was illigal to work over 12 hours in Europe
> 
> Driving for 16 hours as well not exactly safe


surely Satanseviltwin wouldn't be running a sweatshop would he?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Xbigdave79 said:


> If you are working in a Chinese sweatshop probely,I thought it was illigal to work over 12 hours in Europe
> 
> Driving for 16 hours as well not exactly safe


Is it illegal? One of the supervisors and a manager is always getting put on 12+ hours at my work, it is a terrible company though.


----------



## CheesecakeTiger (Sep 28, 2013)

Live and let live mate! You wanna fix the world then start at home, you wanna be proactive then start at a charity shop. I personally wouldn't get any satisfaction from anyones misfortune unless it was personal.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sorry but a grass is a grass is a grass. Something you just don't do. Not where I'm from anyway.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Look I've worked all my life but no way would I grass on anyone. What exactly would you achieve ? Even if You stopping 10 benefit cheats would not effect what you or I pay into the system. It would only be a drop of water in the ocean. People like you make me rage, your no better than the benefit cheat. The money your rewarded will be paid by the tax payer and me. This country is already a mess n your wanting to be paid for being a grass. So next not only are we being ficked by the government , We getting ficked by people like you. This kind of attitude would grow a country of dis trust against your neighbours, brothers n community. Exactly what the government want us to do. Devide n conquer. You sound bitter n jealous n are looking for ways to make money. Sounds like these people are your friends or family. You are in their lives n you want to see them in pain. Bad man you are.


----------

